
Web Development in 2020: What Coding Tools You Should Learn - Arubis
https://www.freecodecamp.org/news/web-development-2020/
======
sitdownyoungman
> Rust is one of the languages you can use with WebAssembly (in addition to C
> and C++). It's significantly easier to learn and use than C and C++.

Is this really true?

